# Help! making crisp pickled banana peppers



## tntxajun (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure would appreciate anyone sharing the secret of getting crisp pickled banana peppers and green tomatoes. I have read many recipes and this
topic is usually not mentioned. Tried last year and mine were mushy but 
tasty. Thanks to all that can solve my mystery. Not wanting to use chemical agents if at possible.

Jack~


----------



## fire it up (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Jack.
Only advice I can offer is the way I do my pickled jalapenos and cucumbers to keep them crispy.
Now to do it this way they must be kept in the fridge at all times.
I would have my jar warmed, place all ingredients in the jar and pour the hot brine over the top.
Screw the lid on but not too tight, let them sit until cool enough to handle without burning yourself and place them in the fridge.  Might want to give the lids another little tighten-but of course don't overtighten or that will break your seal.
As they begin to cool in the fridge they will get a good seal.
Keep in the fridge and use as you would regular.
I know water bathing is the proper method for canning but as long as the jars are kept in the fridge they will keep just fine, and be crispy to boot.


----------

